# Нужна подсказка по тренажеру, обострение  болей после беременности



## dologar (13 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте .как и у всех форумчан проблемы со спиной.
по результатам КТ определяется выпрямление поясничного лордоза и гирерлордоз в п.к., сегмент L3-L4  неравномерная протрузия диска о,5-0.6 см
L4-L5 равномерная протрузия до 0,6 см
L5-S1 на фоне неравномерной протрузии левосторонная фораминальная грыжа  диска до 0,7 смс компрессией корешка слева, заднецентральная грыжа диска 1.1 см с компрессией дурального мешка, признаки деформиующего спондилоартроза, гипертрофии и частичного обысвествеления суставной капулы. И это все по состоянию на 2004 год, теперь после родов (прошел год, и как там теперь обстоят дела лучше и не думать)) было 2 рза обострение, в первое послеродовое обострение удалось снять занятиями с инструктором в тренажерном зале (До этого ходида на методу Бубновского, не сочтите за антирекламу, эффект практически 0, и стоило это 15000 р за первый месяц, а в тренжерке у дома  занятия с интруктором за 3800 р в месяц,  зарядили меня на полгода активной жизни!)
Сейчас снова прихватило,сняла боль и отек медикаментами, но нет возможности ходить в зал,(дите все время поглащает)
ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ ,пожалуйста, тренажер для дома, что б спину укреплять и заодно и другие места. Ну не кому мне подсказать!
Буду благодарна за помощь.

Из прошлого: пробовала Карипазим-не плохо, но  пмгло гдето на 30  й сеанс  (больше не смогла, прижгла кожу на пояснице электрофорезом)
Проходила коррекцию в центре "Лера"- понравилось.
Блокады ( в поседний раз в этом году при обострении помогло только на 7 минут)отказалась.
При сильном отеке спазме и выраженном болевом синдроме-медикаменты по рекомедации врача,обязательно.
Упражнения на укрепление мышц-обязательно
Тренажерный зал с грамотным инструктором, с разработкой индивидуальных занятий-отлично, но начинать очень осторожно.
Висы-можно, но вне обострений.

"Ходьба на попе" знакомое упранение-не правда ли?!
Из"народного"-Адамов корень на спирту-растирка, сабельник,живокост,окопник, сирень на спирту,каштан на спирту, Ксмодиск, Полимидел (уже до кучи) 
какая то народная мазь+тракумель-компресс, Глюкозамин МДМ, еще чего то из этой серии-просто приятный массаж,когда муж в спину втирал-не более.

Еще был "дедушка"травник-мануальщик что ли-все очень больно делал, хоть и эффективно, но потом я узнала , что при грыжах такого размера НЕ ПРОВОДЯТ такие манипуляции даже опытые врачи, они это место обходят. Испугалась и отказалась отуслуг деда, хотя после "Леры" это была моя палочка -выручалочка.


----------



## Ell (13 Дек 2007)

Прежде всего - снимок. Надо обязательно посмотреть что и как изменилось. Особенно учитывая роды.


----------



## dologar (13 Дек 2007)

Я хотела "закосить" от МРТ, думала, ну и так знаю, что там грыжи. Но тут такой совет , а  заниматься то нужно в любом случае, верно?

В субботу отправлюсь в Жуковский, записалась на процедуру уже.

http://www.top-shop.ru/index.asp?tn=productview&c=&c2=&pid=12315
А что скажте по поводу вот такой штуки?


----------



## dologar (27 Дек 2007)

Сегоня сделала МРТ, результат вкартце:
Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения наиболее выраженны на уровне L3-L4 L4-L5 L5-S1 сегментов. L5-S1 Высота межпозвонкового диска снижена, формирование задней парамедиальной правосторонней грыжи межпозвонкового диска этого сегмента с компрессией нервных корешков на этом уровне справа, рзмером до 10мм. структура мр-сигнала от конуса спинного мозга и конского хвоста не нарушена.


Эти изменения в худшую сторнону или пока держатся на одном уровне?

и возвращаясь к старой теме-какой тренажер присоветуете? очень надеюсь на отзыв.


----------



## Ell (27 Дек 2007)

Выложите, пожалуйста, полное описание МРТ.

Лично моё мнение по поводу тренажеров - против. особенно рекламируемых во всяких тв- и топ- магазинах.


----------



## abelar (27 Дек 2007)

dologar написал(а):


> Еще был "дедушка"травник-мануальщик что ли-все очень больно делал, хоть и эффективно, но потом я узнала , что при грыжах такого размера НЕ ПРОВОДЯТ такие манипуляции даже опытые врачи, они это место обходят. Испугалась и отказалась отуслуг деда, хотя после "Леры" это была моя палочка -выручалочка.



Есть хорошее выражение: "Когда Вам звонит БОГ - снимайте трубку!"
Т.н."опытные врачи" не только не проводят "такие манипуляции",они вообще ничего не проводят. Врачу, кроме знания и опыта - требуется еще мастерство, правильная оценка своих сил, в том числе и уверенность в своих силах (если они есть). Этот "дедушка" имеет мастерство, ответственность и "дар божий". В нем - Ваше спасение! А Вы променяли все это на досужие разговоры врачей, грамотно стряпающих полисы и рецепты липовых лекарств! 
По поводу тренажеров и упражнений. Вопиющее непонимание биомеханики, биологических принципов управления мышцами нашего тела! Тренажеры, упражнения, массажи - воздействуют на группы мышц,не имеющих практически никакого отношения к постуральной мускулатуре! Хотя, тренажерные залы - залог моего финансового благополучияyahoo


----------



## dologar (27 Дек 2007)

На серии мр-томограм поястничного отдела позвончника в сагитальной аксиальной проекциях определяется выпрямление физиологического лордоза поясничноо отдела позвоночника. Измнение мр-сигнала от тел позвонков за счет проялений дистрофических процессов. Выявляется нарушения интенсивности и структуры сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков.
Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения наиболее выраженны на уровне L3-L4 L4-L5 L5-S1 сегментов. L5-S1 Высота межпозвонкового диска снижена, остальных незначительно уменьшена. формирование задней парамедиальной правосторонней грыжи межпозвонкового диска этого сегмента с компрессией нервных корешков на этом уровне справа, рзмером до 10мм. структура мр-сигнала от конуса спинного мозга и конского хвоста не нарушена.

Заключение- остеохондроз поястничногоотдела позвоночника с задней парамедиальной правосторонней грыжей межпозвонкового диска L5 S1 сегмента Ю размером до 10 мм.


А старое КТ в первом моем сообщении

Добавлено через 29 минут 
относительно "деда"  действительно-помогает и маз сам составляет и настойки делает и "манипуляции" . но и тренажерный зал не на последнем месте-повторюсь-после 3х месяцев зала-боли уходят на полгода. а ведь это много значит. когда малыш на руках.
я не сильна в биомеханике, но твердо знаю-хожу в зал и мне лучше.

Сейчас нет возможности заниматься.  А чувствую по себе-нужно.Вот и ищу оптимальный тренажер или курс упражнений не менее эффективных.
Проколола курс вольтарена и мильгамма при обострении . Принимаю Кальмацин  и Глюкозамин MSM, боли значительно снизились, но совсем не ушли. Жить можно, но неприятные ощущения в ягодице и икре. И еще неприятные ощущения в правой половине лица (снижина несколько чувствительность) во время беременности была парастезия. После родов принимала Инстенон-форте и Циклоферон, все выписывал невролог.


----------



## Ell (28 Дек 2007)

dologar написал(а):


> А старое КТ
> 
> относительно "деда"  действительно-помогает .
> 
> Сейчас нет возможности заниматься.



1.томограмма - старАЯ.

2.вперед, к деду.

3.Нет возможности поднять пару раз ноги?"велосипед" нет возможности сделать? Пресс покачать? Походить по квартире нет возможности??

Тогда на мазы и пассы. К деду.

Лень - первопричина всех проблем со здоровьем.


----------



## dologar (28 Дек 2007)

Да. Старая. Извините. Ошибки это бич тех, кто торопится быстрей написать. 

На Ваш профессиональный взгляд на заключения,что изменилось в моем состоянии по отношению к первому обследованию? Я в расстряности, чем больше пытаюсь понять-тем сложнее.
Там слева-тут справа-там меньше тут больше. языком домохозяйки расскажит мне.

(про деда и пресс, давайте не будем больше обсуждать.У меня двое малышей на одних руках. у меня нет времени НОРМАЛЬНО ПОЕСТЬ, а уж выделить час на упражнения.... Вот возьмем няню-тогда и пресс покасчаю и велосипед покручу)


----------



## abelar (29 Дек 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Лень - первопричина всех проблем со здоровьем.



Золотые словаgood


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2007)

dologar написал(а):


> На Ваш профессиональный взгляд на заключения,что изменилось в моем состоянии по отношению к первому обследованию? Я в расстряности, чем больше пытаюсь понять-тем сложнее.
> Там слева-тут справа-там меньше тут больше. языком домохозяйки расскажит мне.



Что изменилось в вашем состоянии вам определять по самочувствию. Описание вашего позвоночника, глобально не изменилась, все видимые улучшения в пределах ошибки метода и изменения функционального состояния позвоночника.  Не только размер грыжи определяет самочувствие человека, но ухудшений так же нет, что хорошо!


----------

